# WOLVES again!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I took a phone call last night from a reliable source that spotted two wolves at the top of Logan Canyon (sinks area).

Has anyone one else heard of wolves running in this area?


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Yes. There have been reports in that area and all through the Bear River Drainage to the East for years. My relatives have lost several calves and a horse to them.... Autopsies were conducted by biologists and they confirmed the type of predator.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any videos?

.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Any videos?
> 
> .


You don't need a video for proof.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> You don't need a video for proof.


Thanks. I'd like ta have a penny for every time I heard that. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey outdoorsmen and outdoorsladies; don't forget to enter your 2015 Utah Wolf Videos in the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program contests (UWTCPC) for 2015.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Any videos?
> 
> .


I have a video of bigfoot, does that count? :shock:


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

There have been GPS collared wolves that have been in Utah traveling from Yellowstone for a few years now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I have a video of bigfoot, does that count? :shock:


No

Everyone knows there's a wolf or two, from time to time, in Utah. But how strange is it that none of the mangy elk-killing house pets of pinko liberals are captured on a trail cam video.

Give me a break. There are tens of thousands, perhaps millions, of trail cameras plastered all over Utah's elk timber. (wolves sole purpose in life is to prey on elk ya know) And not one Utah wolf video. Plenty of Bigfoot videos, got Jimi Hendrix hitch hiking on milepost 41 on the Mirror Lake Highway, and a coupla Jimmy Hoffa trail cam videos from around Monroe....but no wolf videos.

Anyway, everyone at the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) is anxiously waiting to process a video of these new Utah devil dogs. The UWTCP is *THE canine compass* for Utah wolves.

.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty feasible after teh one out of Franklin Basin about 3 years ago. Cant imagine anyone questioning whether they are here; just a matter of how many and for how long, arent the confirmed sightings well into the teens now? Fortunately, not any permanent residents yet. It is crazy to see the maps of some of those with GPS, those things get around, more than Brian Wilson.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Pretty feasible after teh one out of Franklin Basin about 3 years ago......


DNA tests on the one you mentioned showed it was a wolf/dog hybrid.....

http://news.hjnews.com/features/out...cle_d09b8916-047c-11e0-9930-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I went goose hunting with my dad's friend who said his friend seen a few wolves by Mt logan. There was a black and white one.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Goob, when I blast a wolf (after crying out "It's coming right for us!" of course) I'd be glad to mail you its balls on dry ice for your verification.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity were those supposed DNA tests verified by an independent non biased 3rd party lab? Every time a wolf is killed in Utah it's always a supposed hybrid. Um folks, wolves don't usually breed with dogs otherwise there would be tens of thousands of hybrids out there


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Hey Goob, when I blast a wolf (after crying out "It's coming right for us!" of course) I'd be glad to mail you its balls on dry ice for your verification.


That'd be OK I guess. If you get a female wolf you're on your own.

Please don't mail them to the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UTWTCP) without a trail cam video of the mangy beast verifiably taken in Utah. (that includes the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah)

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just out of curiosity were those supposed DNA tests verified by an independent non biased 3rd party lab? Every time a wolf is killed in Utah it's always a supposed hybrid. Um folks, wolves don't usually breed with dogs otherwise there would be tens of thousands of hybrids out there


The Franklin Basin "wolf" DNA testing was sent in by the Idaho Fish and Game to an independent lab for testing because it was killed across the border in Idaho.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

There's breeders that sell wolf dog hybrids, which is a much more plausible potential source for the wolf dog hybrid stories.

http://yadkinwolfden.com/puppies.php

They sell litters on a regular basis. Not sure what shelters do when a genius wolfdog owner walks in and says he doesn't want it anymore but my bet isn't that they stick it in a cage with a pomeranian. Also, I don't see the majority of people who would buy such an animal being the most responsible of persons. Probably the kind of person with a car payment higher than their rent. Also probably the kind that drives up into the mountains and drops their wolfdog off after coming home to a missing cat and a full bowl of gravy train.


----------



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just out of curiosity were those supposed DNA tests verified by an independent non biased 3rd party lab? Every time a wolf is killed in Utah it's always a supposed hybrid. Um folks,* wolves don't usually breed with dogs *otherwise there would be tens of thousands of hybrids out there


Glad you tempered your statement with 'usually', because wolves will and do breed with dogs, just not on a frequent wide scale basis. They do breed with coyotes and have propagated a new strain of coywolf that is moving south and east from the north/midwest areas. Interesting to read about for sure.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > I have a video of bigfoot, does that count?
> ...


LMAO!!!! Couldn't agree more Goob. 
Kinda like Whitetails are taking over in Utah too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

July is Utah Wolf Month!!!!

Get those Utah wolf trailcam videos in before July 31st.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam-23.html

.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wloof*

I did it! I did it! I did it! I got a baby wloof on my trail cam!
And top of the page! Life is good


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Watcher said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I got a baby wloof on my trail cam!
> And top of the page! Life is good


And it is from the future. Awesome! Baby wolves certainly have a lot of similarities to coyotes.


----------

